# Opions on Potental (CA vs SR)



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Im not quite sure on this subject but which engine has more power potental with the same amount of work done, the CA or the SR?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

shit toughie........

CA starts with approx 30 less HP. It does have an iron block and revs to all hell. Personally I would go with the CA if I had to choose. WHY...because the money you save on teh CA vs SR can get you a rebuild. and 175 QUALITY horses is better than 205 iffy horses. My .02 cents. You cant go wrong with either though. Both good engines.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *shit toughie........
> 
> CA starts with approx 30 less HP. It does have an iron block and revs to all hell. Personally I would go with the CA if I had to choose. WHY...because the money you save on teh CA vs SR can get you a rebuild. and 175 QUALITY horses is better than 205 iffy horses. My .02 cents. You cant go wrong with either though. Both good engines. *


both are awesome engiens

let's have a poll. which engine will i pick?? 

A. CA18DET
B. SR20DET


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

i would also suggest the CA cuz of reving and it could have more potential..


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Wuts the most HP/TQ anyone has ever pulled out of a CA? Same goes with the SR. This is critical Info.... Im about to buy an engine and your info is highly appreciated. My SOHC KA is bout to die anytime soon.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

this is one of those questions, where there is no right answer... both are great engines, the SR was BASED off the CA, both have good aftermarket parts, and both have potential to make good hp numbers, if u wanna learn some info on the CA18DET, PM boostboy he has a CA powered sentra and is pumpin 300+whp i think might be more since its been awhile.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *this is one of those questions, where there is no right answer... both are great engines, the SR was BASED off the CA, *


No it wasnt - the RB and CA are similar. SR was its own line.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmmmm..... so much info ...not a bad thing though...


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

does ne one know what the rev limit/red line is on each of the engines....

i heard that the ca doesnt take hp well, it has head problems above 300whp.....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry....kinda off the subject... will my stock cluster (90'Hatch) work with the CA or SR? I dont want a JDM Cluster...too much thinking when trying to conver KPH to MPH...wut cluster can i use if it doesn't work? What else will i need to get if I get a Clip?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Nissan decided to revise its forerunning 4 cylinder engine with thought of creating something less sohpisticated and more powerful then the aging CA18 block, and thats how the SR was introduced.


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *Nissan decided to revise its forerunning 4 cylinder engine with thought of creating something less sohpisticated and more powerful then the aging CA18 block, and thats how the SR was introduced. *


read = cheap


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

SR20: Maintaining current design theories of a 16-valve twin cam motor, the SR20 cheats by only having four lobes on each cam. Each lobe runs an 'A' shaped rocker and thus each lobe activates two valves, this is system can possibly be attributed to the smooth cam grinds that the SR20 uses, this also leads to the SR20 being such a smooth motor. Known for having a linear progression of power, combined with excellent response and driveability the SR20 is ideal for any conversion whilst also being substantially lighter than a FJ20 due to the alloy block.
Good power can be made from both naturally aspirated (250hp+) and from turbo variants (600hp+). The SR20 is currently still being used as a racing motor in many production cars, primarily in the UK, USA and Japan.

S13 (redtop) SR20:

7000rpm max.

[email protected] (205.18hp)

[email protected] (202.09ft/lbs)


CA18: 

The CA18 is believed by many to be Nissan's best motor and in many ways better than the SR20. Also available as a 1.6l and a 2l, the 1.8L twin cam is the very nearly perfect. Being exceptionally smooth, reliable and compact the CA18 has all the virtues of an ideal conversion motor.

With direct fire ignition, twin cam 16 valve cross flow head, mini-butterfly plate & spark plug mounted coils the CA18 is a highly engineered motor, and it was these attributes that lead to its demise. Being too costly a motor to be produced with too many parts having high production costs. Regardless, many of the developments used on the CA 18 have been carried over to other Nissan motors, such as the crank angle sensor, direct fire & spark plug mounted coils as well as others. Running a relatively small turbo standard, boost is smooth in its delivery and comes in early at approximately 3000 rpm. Coming from a variety of front and rear wheel drives car, the CA18 can be grouped into either an early or late variant. The early being non-intercooled and having a finned crossover pipe from the turbo to the inlet manifold passing directly over cylinders 2 and 3. The late model always being intercooled and having a more conventional forward facing inlet manifold.

The RWD gearboxes of the CA18 are a substantial size and can often cause problems when fitting them. They are however part of a series of gearboxes where there are 4 different lengths, each of which is interchangeable with a bell housing swap.

S13 Ca18:

8000rpm max

130Kw(175BHp)@6400rpm

[email protected] (225Nm) (166ft/lbs)

-Jake


----------



## Converted (May 28, 2003)

Read this guys write-up on his CA18 and you can see the work hes put into it and the amount hes gotten out.

http://winsoft.net.au/~andrew/car.html

Basically its cams, forged aries pistons, lower compression, Port matched P&P, computer, full exhaust, Gt25 roller bearing turbo, supra injectors, and a bigger intercooler and it netted him about 225whp.

Now ....by my standards thats a decent bit of work and while its a great gain, I just think that the SR20 would be pushing better hp with those mods.

Here is a super powerful CA18

http://www.adyscars.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/200sx.htm

expected to be near 500hp/bhp, but....its cost is also around £40,000+....Ill pass thanks 

-Jake


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I had a dyno video supposedly the guy was making 650 rwhp on a CA18. It was a yellow coupe...CF hood. Damn cant remember where it was. Besides with enough money you can get mucho HP on ANY engine


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

all i got to say is, if koguchi can get it done with a CA than i think i know which motor im goin with.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

intrepid said:


> *read = cheap  *


 you always quote me and post wierd things that i never understand


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

oh... did that go over your head little buddy..
in lehmans terms they wanted to drive the cost of production down...so they could make more money
make sense now?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thanks buddy, good to kno ur looking out for me


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

I got your back dawg... 
considering you do make this forum interesting for me...


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

keep it up!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

of course, it would be boring without me


----------



## 420sx (Jul 22, 2003)

Oh..dont think you're cool now...donkey


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:balls:


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

driftinS13 said:


> *all i got to say is, if koguchi can get it done with a CA than i think i know which motor im goin with..... *


GOOD POINT!!!


----------



## intrepid (Jun 25, 2003)

you guys read too many magazines...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Alright, last question for this thread..... Is it possible for a CA to get to corvett killer status? How much work will be involved in turning it into a monster?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

All you'd need to beat vette's is run very low 13's or 12's which could be done with 300 horsepower. (the limit of the ca before you get a nasty head gasket leak problem)


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Anything that can be done to prevent the leak?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

if you have questions about the CA, talk to boost_boy. he's the man for that. and i forget the site, but there's a guy running 700hp on a CA18DET. it was crazy expensive tho.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Cool thnx man


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> *Anything that can be done to prevent the leak? *


get a HKS item


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

What item is that? (Boost_boy help me out)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

copper head gasket. stronger than stock


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

cool... how hard is it to get CA parts?


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I dunno let's put it this way, I don't see anyone with CA swaps.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ouch!!!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

azRPS13 said:


> *What item is that? (Boost_boy help me out) *


send him a PM, he doesn't always read these threads.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

ok thanx


----------

